# Hamtaro?



## Ryufushichou (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone ever watched these cute little hamsters, i love the show, anyone else with me?


----------



## Raika (Feb 26, 2010)

I used to watch it too. And I loved it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I still have some of the stuffed animals from a few years back.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 26, 2010)

Yesss. They were so cute! After watching it, I really really really wanted to get one as a pet. Real hamsters aren't as smart and cute as the cartoon :[


----------



## Raika (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2010)

I used to watch it when there was nothing else on (as a kid). I don't remember actually liking much, yet the theme song still lingers in my memory.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 26, 2010)

Seen the anime, it was therapeutic with all of the cuteness.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay im glad im not a weirdo for liking the cute little critters. And the themesong has been stuck in my head for years!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 26, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Yay im glad im not a weirdo for liking the cute little critters. And the themesong has been stuck in my head for years!



lol

That song sticks to anyones' head.

The US never got the other 3 seasons (Australia did though), my younger niece has the season 4 bundle though.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 26, 2010)

i used to watch it on chartoon network, maybe i should download the japanese version with subs


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 26, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> i used to watch it on chartoon network, maybe i should download the japanese version with subs



Yes, you need to, you missed 3 seasons worth.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 26, 2010)

choppers voice actor in japanese did one of the characters hamtaro


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 26, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might do this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously loved them uh was it 6 years ago?


----------



## Raika (Feb 26, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> choppers voice actor in japanese did one of the characters hamtaro


Now I'm interested in watching Hamtaro again. Chopper's voice actor is awesome, perfect for cute animals.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 26, 2010)

'Hamtaro, when we work together, play together, my best friends!!' cochi cochi cooooo!


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

oO, hamtaro, my tv channel used to have that for a season or 2, but the overcuteness kinda repelled me, never the less, the theme song has been stuck in my head ever since.


----------



## C175R (Feb 26, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> choppers voice actor in japanese did one of the characters hamtaro


also Pikachu ;]


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 26, 2010)

i loves meee some pikachuu and pichu shokotan's pichu voice is kawaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## lagman (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamtaro was awesome. Boss FTW!


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 26, 2010)

Little hamsters, big adventures.
Twas a awesome show, I loved watching it as a kid.. xD


----------

